# Voting rights ceases



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

This came today


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, you can't argue with that!

Nice of them to write to you in English though!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> Well, you can't argue with that!
> 
> Nice of them to write to you in English though!


Yes I thought that.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Surely as an Irish Passport holder and still an EU citizen, your voting rights are unaffected
by Brexit unless, of course you have an OH who's British which would only be of
significance to him ?

Nevertheless nice of them to let you know.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> Surely as an Irish Passport holder and still an EU citizen, your voting rights are unaffected
> by Brexit unless, of course you have an OH who's British which would only be of
> significance to him ?
> 
> Nevertheless nice of them to let you know.


I am registered here as a UK citizen so I would have to re register under my Irish citizenship, which I don’t want to do yet until I know what’s happening with Brexit


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> This came today


Interesting background to the second picture


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Did them legs get your heart racing baldilocks. Ha ha


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Voting registration reminder forms just came through for our local elections.
There's one for my younger daughter. Her first ever opportunity to vote anywhere.

Except she won't be able to.

Because by the time of the elections we'll have lost voting rights.

Upset & angry don't come anywhere near her feelings. And mine of course.

We've also been out of the UK for more than 15 years, so she has no vote there, despite promises from the Tory govt.

She didn't decide to leave the UK as a child. She wasn't old enough to vote in the Brexit referendum.

None of this is her fault nor her choice.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Swerve said:


> Did them legs get your heart racing baldilocks. Ha ha


With all the pills I'm on, it can barely manage a gentle stroll.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Voting registration reminder forms just came through for our local elections.
> There's one for my younger daughter. Her first ever opportunity to vote anywhere.
> 
> Except she won't be able to.
> ...


Is she considering getting Spanish citizenship?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Is she considering getting Spanish citizenship?


Yes, for sure now.

She feels more Spanish than English having been here since the age of four, but it's the feeling of no longer having a choice that grates.

We had planned for me to, in the short term, so that worse case scenario they could both still get back in to live in Spain if they worked abroad for an extended period - but working abroad is going to be much harder now anyway with a British passport.


----------

